# Miniature Pitchfork



## Sassy'sMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I am wanting to find a pitchfork with fine tines. I am hoping to fine one that is plastic. But, the only one I can find at TSC is huge, it has a big black basket on it. And, the one I have is for big horses, and too much falls through. I want a smaller one with fine tines and I didn't know if they even exist or where I could find one if they do. Please let me know if you have seen these anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it is Dover Sadlery where I get mine - a Fine Tines Junior Fork. They make them in 2 sizes, with tines spaced close together. I prefer the smaller size one (I'm small). Or do a forum search for manure forks.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 5, 2008)

TSC can get them in if you ask. Ask for the catalog and look through with them and show them what you want. Chances are if you want it, someone else does too.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 5, 2008)

Look on Supreme Equine Design's website, she has several different kinds of mini forks. www.supremeequinedesign.com

Jan


----------



## Keri (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a small plastic one. It holds all their poop. I just got it at the farm store. Stays in my trailer for the shows too since its small enough to pack.




It also has sides on it to keep stuff in.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 5, 2008)

If you have a "dealer" that sells the pelleted bedding I'll bet that they will also sell the (brand name) "Fine Tine" forks. Google "fine tine stall fork". It will turn up several websites. Valley Vet is one that sells these. The shipping is almost as much as the fork so if you can find a dealer you'll get a better price.

Or you can order the "head" only and put your own handle on it.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the help, I will check these ideas out and see what I can find.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 5, 2008)

I got mine from Country Supply... its perfect for a mini... I actually got it for my daughter and I for our big horse because we are small, then we got a mini and that worked out perfect for his poop!!


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 23, 2011)

wildoak said:


> 1202224051[/url]' post='966269']Look on Supreme Equine Design's website, she has several different kinds of mini forks. www.supremeequinedesign.com
> 
> Jan


Can't find the mini forks on that website? What wheelbarrow type works with one or two minis?


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2011)

PonyKnit said:


> Can't find the mini forks on that website? What wheelbarrow type works with one or two minis?


I just use a muck bucket for small clean-ups (I have a 7cf cart for the big pens).

http://www.horse.com/item/muck-bucket-cart/SLT310279/ Shows the cart (I don't have one) and the bucket.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 23, 2011)

I get mine from TSC. It's a big one, but has very small spaces; holds the smallest of mini poos



It's a DuraFlex, I believe.


----------

